# Spares for Progress 1 pillar drill



## Arnold9801 (29 May 2019)

I’ve just purchased two lovely Progress 1 pillar drills (one bench the other floor standing) off a school, and despite them being at the school for years, last week one of the pupils hung on the drill and subsequently broke the collar on the depth stop!

Does anyone know where I maybe able to get a replacement?


----------



## beech1948 (30 May 2019)

Progress has been gone for many years so options are limited.

1) Do nothing just grin and bear it

2) Make up a replacement from modern materials ( I assume its clamped in place at the bottom) eg threaded rod and a couple of nuts

3) If you have the broken bits to hand then glue back together and find a place to cast from this orginal. I know of someone on the south coast who does this kind of work but have not spoken for 6 yrs but will look him up if needed.

4) Failing all those ideas then consider ( if you have the bits) welding together and grinding off the unwanted welds. Tricky to do and hard to grind and may need to be retaped.


----------



## Arnold9801 (30 May 2019)

I think it’s going to be a welding job.


----------



## TFrench (31 May 2019)

Got a picture?


----------



## chaoticbob (3 Jun 2019)

Silver soldering is another possibility if you have a gas torch with enough go to get the part hot enough. The only problem is cleaning carbon from the fractured surfaces (I'm assuming it's cast iron). Googling will reveal how...
I have done this only once, but it worked fine first try using Silverflo 55 and Tenacity 5 flux.
Robin.


----------

